# Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?



## Digicat (23. März 2006)

Hallo Tierliebhaber

Wo überwintern eigentlich Ringelnattern ?

Hatte im vorigen Jahr eine __ Ringelnatter am Teich :

Aus diesem Baumstamm kam die Ringelnatter
 

Ob sie die drei Libellenpärchen im Visier hatte
 

Das ist ein 100% Ausschnitt, man kann sogar das Zünglein erkennen und im Hintergrund sieht man zwei __ Wasserläufer
 

Bin schon gespannt ob sie im heurigen Jahr auch wieder auftaucht.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Hi Helmut!

Wir in Hamburg haben leider keine Ringelnattern - ich muß gestehen, ich habe in Natura noch keine gesehen.

Hab grad mal ein bißchen bei Google nachgeschaut:

Ringelnatten sind - wie unsere Koi - wechselwarme Tiere.
Sie benötigen zum Überwintern einen möglichst frostfreien Platz.

Die Ringelnattern und andere Reptilien überwintern in Wurzelbereichen von Bäumen, Erdlöchern, Felsspalten, Hohlräumen unter Steinplatten, unter totem Holz, teilweise in Misthaufen, graben sich auch selbst Höhlen.

P.S.: übrigens suuper Aufnahmen - bis ins Detail!


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Hallo Dodi

Na Ja, genug Überwinterungsquartiere hätte ich ja, aber ob sich da eine __ Ringelnatter verbirgt weis ich nicht. 
Hab auch gegooglt, die sollen ja erst im April auftauchen, aber ich denke das es später wird, bei der Kälte.

Danke für das Kompliment *freu*

LG Helmut


----------



## StefanS (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist eine von den unseren. Sie überwintern wohl in Erdlöchern. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## bonsai (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Moin,
in meinem elterlichen Garten haben die Nattren immer in dicken Reisighaufen direkt am Kompost überwintert. Im Komposthaufen habe ich häufig die leeren Eier der __ Nattern gefunden. Die durch Rottebakterien erzeugte Wärme brütet die Eier aus.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Servus Bonsai

Leider hab ich keinen Komposthaufen und auch keinen Reisighaufen. Schätze das ich darum auch kein Gelege im Garten habe, aber die __ Ringelnatter überwintert ja auch in Erdlöchern, Felsspalten usw. 

Vielleicht hat sich ja die vom vorigen Jahr bei uns irgendwo einquartiert  

Hätte da noch eine Frage: Vertilgen die auch Fische ?

Will heuer nehmlich __ Stichlinge + __ Moderlieschen aussetzen (Futter für den Eisvogel der auch im vorigen Jahr seine Runden über den Teich gedreht hat).

Meine Frage auch deshalb, daß es nicht zu einem Überbesatz kommt und ich deshalb wieder einen Raubfisch (Sonnenbarsch) einsetzen muß, der auch wieder züchtet, usw. die Spirale dreht sich unendlich.

LG Helmut


----------



## jochen (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Hallo Helmut.

Wir haben seit einigen Jahren schon Ringelnattern in unseren Garten.  Sie überwintern bei uns in einen großen Steinhaufen den ich mit Reisig abgedeckt habe. Unmittelbar daneben befindet sich ein Komposthaufen und ein kleiner Tümpel in unserer sumpfigen Wiese. (alles Natur) Ca. 15m. außerhalb unseres Grundstückes befindet sich ein alter Forellenteich der aber schon seit etwa 20 Jahren der Natur überlassen ist und nur noch als Feuerlöschteich dient. Da es in diesem Teich sehr viele Amphibien gibt, die ab und zu mal zum Nachbar kommen, habe ich schon öfters beobachten können wie die __ Nattern so manche Kröte verspeisten.
Selbst gesehen habe ich noch nicht das eine __ Ringelnatter einen Fisch gejagt hat, habe mich aber in einen Fachbuch erkundigt im den erwähnt wird, das die Hauptnahrung der Nattern aus Molchen, Fröschen, __ Kröten und ihren Kaulquappen, sowie Fischen, __ Eidechsen und Mäusen besteht.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

Hallo Jochen

Danke für deine Info, habe selbst auch im I-net gesucht, aber keine dahingehenden Antworten bekommen. 
Das ist ja mal ein Ansatz, werde weiterstöbern.

Nochmals Danke
LG Helmut


----------



## Annett (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage auch deshalb, daß es nicht zu einem Überbesatz kommt und ich deshalb wieder einen Raubfisch (Sonnenbarsch) einsetzen muß, der auch wieder züchtet, usw. die Spirale dreht sich unendlich.
> 
> LG Helmut



Hallo Helmut,

dann setz doch nur einen Sonnenbarsch ein!
Die meisten Fische können sich ohne passenden Partner nur schlecht vermehren. 
Du solltest den Sonnenbarsch nur früh genug einsetzen, damit die Jungfische nicht zu viel und zu groß für ihn werden (bei mir leider so gewesen).
Das klappt schon!

Es gab aber auch schon "Experimente" mit Zandern, Welsen usw. Für Deinen geplanten Besatz sind diese "Freßmaschinen" aber wahrscheinlich schon viel zu groß.


----------



## stu_fishing (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wo überwintern Ringelnattern ?*

hey!
ringelnattern fressen gerne fisch..ebenso wie die äskulapnattern..ham mal so ein über eineinhalb meter langes reptil im garten gehabt..udn beim tauchen konnte ich auch mal eine beobachten..wahnsinn wie gewandt die im wasser sind!

was __ raubfische betrifft hatten wir hier mal eine diskussion



um es zusammenzufassen
-__ stichlinge fressen ebenfalls fischbrut werden aber selber nicht gern gefressen aufgrund der stacheln 
-__ sonnenbarsche haben ein sehr kleines maul..wobei für stichlinge und moderliesschen sollte es reichen..aber ich bin kein freund von faunenfremden amerikanern
-je nachdem wie groß dein teich ist würde ich dir zu einem flussbarsch raten-leicht zu beschaffan, kann im notfall auch ausgesetzt werden


lg thomas


----------

